# Indonésia: Sismo de magnitude 7,1



## Brigantia (25 Out 2007 às 00:39)

> Jacarta, 24 Out (Lusa) - Um sismo de magnitude 7,1 ocorreu quinta-feira (hoje, quarta-feira na hora portuguesa) na ilha indonésia de Sumatra, levando a um breve alerta de tsunami e os habitantes a deixarem, em pânico, as suas casas.
> 
> O abalo sísmico ocorreu às 04:02 (hora local, 22:02 em Lisboa) e teve o seu epicentro no Oceano Índico, a cerca de 135 quilómetros ao largo de Bengkulu, na Sumatra, segundo informações do Instituto de Geofísica norte-americano.
> 
> A Agência Meteorológica Japonesa indicou que houve uma pequena possibilidade de ocorrer um tsunami, tendo as autoridades indonésias levantado posteriormente o alerta.


Fonte : © Lusa


----------

